# My 75 gal. low tech reef video



## MacD (Sep 8, 2007)

My first tank video (if I've done it right). Let me know what you think.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice simple set up 

Do you ever see any aggression between the two dwarf angels?


----------



## MacD (Sep 8, 2007)

ameek,
so far, so good with the 2 dwarf angels. They were introduced at the same time, and the flame being younger/smaller than the coral beauty I think has also made a difference (flame = tendency to be more on the agressive side than the CB, I think).


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, nice clean setup, everyone looks happy. By the way, why is this "Low Tech" ??


----------



## MacD (Sep 8, 2007)

sumpless + skimmerless


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That aquascape is SOOO cool. 
Is that a cowfish there?


----------



## MacD (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks; yeah, I'm pretty happy with my tank right now. In answer to your question, it's a yellow spotted boxfish (similar to a cowfish, but more colourful).


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I think you're tank looks awesome!!! how old is your setup???
and that huge leather is way too cool


----------



## MacD (Sep 8, 2007)

The tank was set up with all of the live rock 1.5 years ago (was fish only at first). I've been adding corals since last April. The toadstool leather is a fave of mine too (originally purchased from Aquatic Kingdom at half the size it is now). Thanks for all the positive comments everyone.


----------

